

Show HN: Wordpress Scoreboard Plugin - superbran
http://jumboboard.com

======
superbran
Just wanted to share my first wordpress plugin, it's called JumboBoard. I've
always loved sports blogging, but could never find a tool to help me showcase
custom scoreboards on my site(s), usually wordpress. So I came up with the
idea to build a Wordpress Scoreboard Plugin that allows me to showcase, share,
and create scoreboards for my site.

Would love feedback, thoughts. Thanks HN!

